

Twitter Begins Lists Rollout - bastian
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/10/15/breaking-twitter-begins-lists-rollout/

======
johns
Cannot wait to get this feature. I've been using TweetDeck's groups and column
sync to achieve this but the TweetDeck iPhone app is just so bad compared to
something like Tweetie. If I can get TweetDeck on the desktop and Tweetie on
the iPhone to share the same lists I'll be ecstatic.

------
bjclark
Well, they released it to some more users, but I'm not sure you can say they
"began the rollout". Atleast that's not how one of their dev puts it.
<http://twitter.com/nk/status/4900447414>

------
Torn
I wonder if you'll have collaborative lists -- so you can invite others to
contribute to your 'spambot' list, and _then_ get to that list through the API
for preferential treatment of tweets you receive.

------
Tichy
My feeling is that tags would be so much easier to use than lists. But
everybody seems to go the list route (including the Twitter clients).

------
andre
Got it... like it

------
protomyth
the weird part is that during the "roll out", if you haven't been granted the
ability to make lists, then you cannot look at other people's lists.

I am kinda confused about this concept of a "roll out" for a web application?

